# Exotic Keepers Record (newer improved programme than Tarantulas keepers record)



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I have made a new thread as most who have already posted in the old thread will not read the posts after thiers.
This is a new programme by the same guy.
Much improved and feature rich.
Here is a screenshot









Here is the link

http://www.redrunesoftware.vivaciti...eepersrecordv3.0/ExoticKeepersRecordSetup.msi


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

lol nice tag i may have to add one  cheers 4 whackin the new one up  data transfer time yay lol


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

sorry for the nub question but what exactly does it do ?


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Ebola said:


> sorry for the nub question but what exactly does it do ?


 This! :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Its just software to keep track on feeding, moults, sizes etc

Theyre quite useful although after looking at this one I think its more tailored to herps, where as The Tarantula Keeps Record free software is a lot better for T's IMO


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Its just software to keep track on feeding, moults, sizes etc
> 
> Theyre quite useful although after looking at this one I think its more tailored to herps, where as The Tarantula Keeps Record free software is a lot better for T's IMO


 Ah got all mine written down in a little book


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

Same as above, ballpoint pen ruler and A4 hardback book = writing it down everytime i feed em so this is basically the same just easy mode, does it have a database of species names etc or do you need to enter it manually ?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Ebola said:


> Same as above, ballpoint pen ruler and A4 hardback book = writing it down everytime i feed em so this is basically the same just easy mode, does it have a database of species names etc or do you need to enter it manually ?


They (well most) are actually installed into the software


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

Might have to give it a whizz see if its worth keeping


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Ebola said:


> Might have to give it a whizz see if its worth keeping


Aye, Id go for the Tarantula keepers record personally, I find it better to use 

The Tarantula Keeper´s Record v2.2 Download - Freeware Files.com - Home & Education Category

: victory:


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bugger! Do they do any for Mac users?


----------



## Leeny (Jan 17, 2010)

Been using an American program like this but I am thinking I shall give this a go thanks for the heads up

tags are lol btw


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Just downloaded, pretty neat program.

Keeps every thing nice and tidy, thumbs up from me :2thumb:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Richard77 said:


> Bugger! Do they do any for Mac users?


Can't you use an emulator proggy to run it?
Or you could try a guest OS program.


----------



## antmac (Jan 28, 2009)

Ive downloaded this and its really helpful 
Thanks


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

just downloading now:2thumb::2thumb:
thanks
edit.....downloaded and been playing about with it, it's so easy to use and it's great!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Just thought that I would resurrect this thread for any one who is not aware of the two programs, give em a go.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

The only reason people keep these stupid feeding records is to make the spider look good once they come to sell the boring twonk.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> The only reason people keep these stupid feeding records is to make the spider look good once they come to sell the boring twonk.


I don't.

I keep them to check when a spider last ate or moulted etc...


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> The only reason people keep these stupid feeding records is to make the spider look good once they come to sell the boring twonk.


Really? Don't think I've ever cared when the spider last moulted/ate/was bought when I come to buying one. 
Even if I just had the one spider I'd still forget when it last moulted and things like that :lol2: It's just something I like to keep track of. 
Does anyone know if you can change the sort tab things on the Tarantula Keeper's Record? I want to put last moulted up there instead of last fed...


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

Richard77 said:


> Bugger! Do they do any for Mac users?


yeah, I'm OSX, but I do have a notebook and a pen (which I tend ot to use. I try to just remember stuff). You could try making yourself one in Excel?


----------

